# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  İslamiyetten Önce Türkler

## ceydaaa

Türkler, dünyanın en eski, asil, büyük devletler kurup, pek çok ünlü şahsiyetler yetiştiren medenî milletlerinden biridir. Türkler, Nuh peygamberin oğullarından Yâfes'in Türk adlı oğlunun neslindendir. 
Tarihî şahıs, boy ve millet adlarının oluşumuna göre, Türk kelimesinin aslı "türümek" fiilinden gelmektedir. Bu fiilden türetilmiş, kişi ve insan anlamında "türük" ve nihayet hece düşmesiyle "Türk" kelimesi ortaya çıkmıştır. Nitekim Anadolu'da bir kısım göçebeler de yürümekten "yürük" adını almışlardır. Türk kelimesi, ayrıca, çeşitli kaynaklarda; "töreli, töre sahibi, olgun kimse, güçlü, terk edilmiş, usta demirci ve deniz kıyısında oturan adam" manâlarında kullanılmaktadır.
Coğrafî ad olarak Turkhia (Türkiye) tabiri ise altıncı yüzyıldaki Bizans kaynaklarında, Orta Asya için kullanılmıştır. Dokuzuncu ve onuncu asırlarda, Volga'dan Orta Asya'ya kadar olan sahaya denilirdi. Bu da Doğu ve Batı Türkiye olmak üzere ikiye ayrılıyordu. Doğu Türkiye, Hazarlar'ın; Batı Türkiye ise Türk asıllı Macarların ülkesiydi (İnternet 1).
Milattan önceki ve sonraki ilk yüzyıllarda, Moğolistan içlerinden batısına doğru uzanan geniş bozkırlarda, at üstünde gidip gelen, binlerce hayvanlık koyun ve at sürülerini otlatan, zaman zaman güneylerindeki yerleşik devletlere akınlar yapan, bazen ayrı ayrı boylar halinde dağınık yaşayan, bazen de bir boylar federasyonu halinde birleşen çok hareketli bir kavim yaşıyordu. Milattan önceki ikinci binde bu kavmin macerası hakkında pek fazla malumatımız yoktur. Birinci binin ilk yarısında Karadenizin kuzeyinden Uralların doğusuna kadar uzanan Saka İmparatorluğu içinde yer aldıklarını, hatta bu imparatorluğun hakim unsurunu meydana getirdiklerini tahmin ediyoruz. Yine bu çağlarda Kafkasların kuzeyinde ve Ural eteklerinde Hint-Avrupa kavimleriyle, biraz daha kuzeyde Fin-Ugor kavimleriyle münasebette bulunduklarını düşünebiliriz. Güneyde ise İran ile temastaydılar. Şehnamedeki İran-Turan savaşları ve Türk kaynaklarında da yer alan Alp Er Tunga efsanesi bu devrin izlerini taşır. Buna göre Türklerin Hazarın iki tarafından; hem Azerbaycan, hem de Maveraünnehir istikametlerinden İranı sıkıştırdıklarını ve Ceyhuna kadar dayandıklarını anlayabiliyoruz.

Türklerin çok erken çağlarda, bozkır kuşağının güneyinde de yurt tuttuklarını gösteren emareler vardır. İnsan medeniyetinin beşiği kabul edilen Mezopotamya medeniyetini kuran Sümerlerin dili ne Hint-Avrupa ne de Sami dillerine girmektedir. Sümerce yapı bakımından, Türkçe gibi eklemeli bir dildi. Üstelik Sümerce de Türkçe il aynı olan pek çok kelime bulunmaktaydı. O halde Sümerler ya Türklerle akrabaydılar ya da çok eski çağlarda, milattan önce üçüncü, dördüncü binlerde Türklerle temas etmişlerdir. Bu da Türklerin daha o çağlarda Ön Asyaya, hiç olmazsa Maveraünnehire kadar geldiklerini gösterir. Anadolunun eski kavimleri Hititlerin, Friglerin, İyonların Hint-Avrupa kavimleri olduğu bilinmektedir. Fakat Hititlerden önce Orta Anadoluda yaşayan Hattiler, M.Ö. birinci binin ortalarına doğru Doğu Anadoluda yaşayan Urartular da Türkler gibi eklemeli dil kullanıyorlardı. Batılılar, Hint-Avrupa ve Sami dilleriyle birleştiremedikleri Sümer, Hatti, Urartu gibi diller için Azyanik veya Eski Anadolu tabirlerini kullanmaktadırlar. O halde eklemeli dil konuşan kavimlerin daha milattan önce üçüncü binde, Anadoluda bulundukları anlaşılır. Ancak üçüncü binin sonunda Hititler ile, Anadoluda Hint-Avrupa kavimleri görülür. Hititlerin de Anadoluya doğuda geldikleri sanılmaktadır. Anadoluya batıdan gelen ilk Hint-Avrupa kavimleri, Frigler ve İyonyalılar ancak M.Ö. 1200lerde buralara ulaşmışlardır.

Divanü Lugatit-Türkte yer alan Şu Destanının bize öğrettiği önemli bir husus vardır. Meteden 120-130 yıl önce Oğuz boyları mevcuttur. Bu boylar da Oğuz Kağanın çocuklarından türediğine göre Oğuz Kağan, Meteden yüzlerce, hatta binlerce yıl önce yaşamış olmalıydı. Belki de Türklerin mitolojik atasıydı. İşte bu tarihin şafağındaki ilk Türk atası Oğuz Kağan, belki de milattan birkaç bin yıl önce, Kafkasları aşarak Anadolu, Suriye ve Mısıra seferler yapmıştı. Bir yandan da Hinte, kuzeyin buzlu ülkelerine ve Moğolistana kadar uzanmıştır. 

Balkanlar ve Orta Avrupa dördüncü yüzyılın sonundan itibaren Türkleri tanır. Hun, Bulgar, Avar Türkleri buralarda asırlarca hüküm sürdüler (Ercilasun, 1997:23-25). 
Türk tarihine bir bütün olarak düşünmek gerekir. Bunu Atatürkten dinlemek daha uygun olacaktır: Bizim milletimiz eski ve şerefli bir millettir. Zaten Orta Asyanın Altay Yaylasında yetiştiği için kartalın meziyetlerini daha gençliğinde kazanmıştır. Ta uzakları görüşü, hızlı bir uçuşu vardır ve bu ruhu barındıracak kadar kuvvetli bir beden sahibidir. Zaten maddi olsun, dimaği olsun hiçbir sıkıcı kudret içinde durmaz. Yaratılışta olduğundan yüksek anayurdunun, dünyadan uzak vaziyetine karşı isyan etmiştir. İşte o zaman bu ilk Türkler başlarını alarak dünyanın hem Doğusuna hem Batısına yayıldılar (Türkdoğan, 2003:22). 

Bu sözleri ile Atatürk, Türklerin Orta Asyadan göçlerini nedenleri ile belirtmiş ve kendi hazırladığı Türk Tarih Tezini kuvvetlendirmiştir.

Türklerin anavatanı Orta Asyadır. 9. yüzyıldan itibaren, Orta Asyada yaşayan Türkler; nüfus fazlalığı, yer yetersizliği, su kıtlığı gibi nedenlerle göç etmeye başlamışlardır. Orta Asyadan dört bir yana gerçekleşen bu göçlerin en önemlisi batı yönünde olmuştur. Batı yönünde gerçekleşen göçler sonucu 11. yüzyılda Anadolu Türkleşmiş ve daha sonra Avrupa içlerine kadar yayılmışlardır (Özey, 1999:7). 

Aslında çöl değil yayla iklimine sahip bozkır halkı olan Türklerin, yayılmaları esnasında, bozkır coğrafi ve iktisadi şartlarının yer almadığı ve kültürlerinin yaşama imkanının zayıfladığı sınırlarda durakladıkları; ormanlık,sıcak veya çok rutubetli bölgelere pek girmedikleri görülmektedir. Kendi hayat tarz ve anlayışlarına uymayan coğrafyaya ve yabancı kütleler baskısını şiddetli olduğu bölgelere yerleşmiş Türk zümrelerinin ise, oralarda fazla barınamamaları ve çok kere varlıklarını kaybetmeleri dikkat çekicidir (Çinde Tabgaçlar, Balkanlarda Bulgarlar, Kuzey Hindistanda çeşitli Türk devletleri vb. gibi). Bu itibarla Türklerin irili ufaklı siyasi kuruluşlar meydana getirerek mevcudiyetlerini devam ettirdikleri saha, daha ziyade Kuzey Çinden başlayarak, bütün Orta Asyayı, İranı ve Anadoluyu içine alabilecek şekilde, Avrupada Tuna dirseğine kadar devam eden geniş coğrafi kuşak olmuştur (Kafesoğlu, 2003:57). 

Görüldüğü gibi, Türkler tarihin hemen her devrinde muhtelif sebepler ile anayurtlarını bırakıp, muhtelif istikametlere doğru göç etmişlerdir ve yine bu yerleşme yerlerinde biri olan Anadoluda hemen her devirde etkili olmuşlardır. Osmanlıların Balkanları kolaylıkla fethetmesinde, daha önce olan bu yerleşmelerin rol oynadığı gibi, Anadolunun Türkleşmesinde ve fethedilmesinde de Selçuklu öncesi akın ve yerleşmeler rol oynamıştır (Aşan, 1989:27).

----------

